# Mourning Wood Stew



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Mourning Wood Stew How-To

I attempted to create a how-to for this project in another area of the forum...but someone moved the thread. Instead, this will be a discussion and the how-to will host from www.mourningwood.com/stew. My apologies to those who left such nice comments on that thread.

The past few years, I've created what I call a tabletop prop. These are smaller props to display at my desk for people to walk by, strike up a bit of conversation, and snag a piece of candy.

The theory with this one, was to have a shrunken head hanging from a spit. For lack of a better name, "Stu", would dangle above a bubbling pot of stew over an open flame. Since his lips are sealed shut, Stu can only look around at the folks taking his candy while he imparts a bit of empathy.

At first I wanted Stu to be a bit creepy. But, after I made his first face, I decided it wouldn't be as fun for little kids. So, I changed him to something that might be less pathetic and a little more welcoming for Tots.

Inside the stew pot hides a controller that controls Stu's eye movement via servos. He can also be controlled via remote transmitter.

I haven't created the flaming embers yet, because I haven't found red twinkle lights to mount under the pot. Nor have I tied up his lips or given him a full head of hair. (_I don't intend to keep the mullet look_.) I plan to put his table next to my witches kitchen with the flaps down. An audio player will be mounted under the table to play an ambient jungle drum beat w/bubbling sounds. Maybe some spears and a couple wooden masks.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Any video of the little guy...looks excellent!!! What are the bubbles in the stew made from?...Christmas ornaments maybe...they look great,VERY COOL PROP


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was wandering where this thread went to. Anyway just like I said in the other thread his prop is very cool. I think the bubbles look very realistic. Very nice!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LMAO....Nice prop. However the title was a bit disappointing. I was expecting Ms. Wicked to have put up some pictures LOL.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

KINGS CRYPT said:


> Any video of the little guy...looks excellent!!! What are the bubbles in the stew made from?...Christmas ornaments maybe...they look great,VERY COOL PROP


The bubbles are made from candy machine plastic eggs. Shown in the howto link (www.mourningwood.com/stew).

I have another tabletop prop of a singing skull in a bird cage(N. Texas July MnT). For that prop, I bought lots of colored toy gems out of the grocery store candy machine....and saved the casing to make Stu's bubbling pot.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool I like him a lot.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going to update this thread with a few images. There are led lights under Stu's pot that light up. And the little stone guardian figures make noise and light up. I think I paid a buck or two for those at Party City. I highly recommend...if for no other reason then to tear them up to get at the trigger for the sound. I was trying to beat another storm that was heading in so I didn't bother with any fancy lighting or theatrics.




























As the thread mentions, the eyes are controlled by servos. I'm going use one of the $10 picaxe solution to control them. However, I also bought a servo receiver just in case I want to control them wirelessly to stare at kids.

The fun thing about this type of table top prop...you can set them up with whatever decorations thrill you. I made extra charcoal bricks which I made into a fire bowl. I will put a couple of flickering flame tiki torches around Stu when I set him up. With a large wooden mask and spears in the background.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think kids are going to love this guy. I like the attention to detail in the set up, too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great, DarkLore.


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Very cool! What was your technique for the charcoal bits?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

bluebledthesea said:


> Very cool! What was your technique for the charcoal bits?


The charcoal may just be my favorite part of the prop. The photos don't do them justice. Hold one in your hand and its bothersome because they have no weight.

I took some scraps of pink foam (after cutting out the circle for the stew). Then, using my fingers...primarily my thumb I broke off pieces of the foam. After I had a few dozen, I picked up each one and tore off the edges by simply ripping it to make a shape that was similar to rock. My objective was to remove some of the flatness on the sides.

Because they are so light, the wind will blow them away. So I put them into a box and spray painted them with fast dry flat black cheapo spray paint from the dollar store. Make sure its fast dry. And keep your face back because the paint will float around and come back at you. The paint will dissolve a bit of the foam...and it really gives it a dusty gray look. It will not make them all black because the paint dissolves the foam letting the pink show back through. Then, I painted them all totally with flat latex paint from a can. Putting each one on a piece of wax paper to dry. This makes them totally black....make sure to cover any pink showing. You can respray them lightly with more black spray paint if you want.

For the rocks that are closer to the fire....I dry brushed them with gray latex paint. You could add some red into the process to make burning embers. (Think fake halloween cigars.) And if I had to do it again, I'd probably paint some streaks up the bowl to show burnt areas where flames come up around the edges. Maybe even add some red and orange for painted flames.

It's very easy to do and takes no talent what so ever. Be careful though...I blistered my thumb tearing up that foam.

The brushy stuff was clearance sale grassy plants from Michaels. Cost about $2 for a big sprig that I cut apart and hot glued to the base using black hot glue I bought from Sticky Icky. (Shameless attempt to some business his way. lol)

Take out the servo mechanics and I could have made this prop for under $20.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Nice job - like his expression!


----------

